# creo mating



## D_Hemptress (Mar 22, 2013)

the male i got for my girls seems not to be interested. after getting up next to the gal i decided to take pictures of them and maybe film the process. but he was very interested in the little green light on my camera and kept jumping at it. (which every time scared the farts outta me) so i decided to just set it aside and watch them from a distance. he jumped and fluttered to the floor several times before i decided to call it a night. is there anything other than "if at first you do not succeed, try, try again!" that people would suggest?


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 22, 2013)

Is your female calling already? She looks thin from the photo. If you get them bred, any way you could sell him to me after you're done?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 22, 2013)

i know that two out of the three have been calling from what ive seen. they bend their abdomen downward all funny.

and she is as fat as she would let me get her, she is refusing anymore food. she is stuffed from what it seems.

also, he has his hands full. their are two others waiting their turn.


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 22, 2013)

I find that most of mine like to call/mate in the dark, around 10pm or so. Maybe try later in the day.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 22, 2013)

ok, sounds good. i was thinking i bought a gay bug! lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 22, 2013)

I want one... :lol: TA DAH!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 22, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I want one... :lol: TA DAH!


lmao. omg that f'ing great. "TA DAH!" hahaha


----------



## OctoberRainne (Mar 22, 2013)

Just keep trying,some take multiple times just for the male to really want to mount her even if shes called,all trial and waiting less you catch them when both are receptive


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 23, 2013)

OctoberRainne said:


> Just keep trying,some take multiple times just for the male to really want to mount her even if shes called,all trial and waiting less you catch them when both are receptive


the coffee is on, and im staying up late tonight


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 23, 2013)

Good job i.ll be mating my 2nd gen next week or 2 as well..


----------



## dlemmings (Mar 23, 2013)

when I had my creos I just fed them all they could eat for a few days prior and then put the pair I wanted to mate in an enclosure together overnight. I have 3 pairs so I figured I could use a different male if one got eaten but all three survived the mating process and started pushing out more ooths than I could keep up with.

I you only have one pair i would do the whole watch them thing but my experience was three out of threee with no casualty.

feed well and be sure they have alot of space...the males can fly so plenty of excape room is helpfull.

good luck!


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 26, 2013)

My creo mated yesterday too. They had been mating for 8 hours!


----------



## mantid_mike (Mar 26, 2013)

So what's the word...did you ever get them to mate??


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 26, 2013)

no, he hopped on her back twice last night but she pushed him off


----------



## mantid_mike (Mar 26, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> no, he hopped on her back twice last night but she pushed him off


give her something to eat before you bring the male to her. it'll keep her distracted, especially if it's a big meal. I placed my creos in a mesh laundry hamper so the male has room to fly away if the female decides to attack.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 26, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> give her something to eat before you bring the male to her. it'll keep her distracted, especially if it's a big meal. I placed my creos in a mesh laundry hamper so the male has room to fly away if the female decides to attack.


and she is still pushing him off

its so f'ing frustrating


----------



## zeadlee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have they mated yet? Maybe you could heat the male up before you put him to mate. Mine worked that way.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 31, 2013)

zeadlee said:


> Have they mated yet? Maybe you could heat the male up before you put him to mate. Mine worked that way.


its already been successful, but thank you


----------

